# Need A Vegetarian Version Of Spring Rolls



## execceo (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello, need help once again. I would like to try out making some fried spring rolls. Found the recipe without a problem but need help to change the ingredients to vegetarian please. I like the rest of the ingredients in this Thai spring roll recipe but need to change the Minced Pork to something else. I tried using smashed potatoes and garlic but it was a mess.

Any help would be appreciated. I got this recipe and worked on it for 2 whole days.


Thanks in advance for the help.
ExecCeo


----------



## kyles (Aug 9, 2007)

Have you tried just leaving it out? It's only 100 grams. I make veggie ones to that recipe and just leave it out. If your worried about it, you could just chop up 100gr of tofu finely and use that in place of the pork.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Aug 9, 2007)

Or i assume you can use another vegetable instead of the pork?


----------



## Turando (Aug 9, 2007)

I would just leave it out as the vegeterian spring rolls just leave it out that I've had.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2007)

How about onions, red or yellow bell pepper, bamboo shoots, or celery?

btw, there's a Thai restaurant near me I like to go to that serves fresh (not fried) spring rolls that I prefer, for the fresh veggie and herb flavor (basil or mint) and it's healthier. Here's a sample recipe: Spring Rolls - How to Make Thai Fresh Spring Rolls


----------



## elaine l (Aug 9, 2007)

I just leave out the meat and they come out fine.


----------



## Wolfman Jack (Aug 9, 2007)

Here are a few recipes you might want to give a go...

Vegetarian Recipes Around the World - Spring Rolls

spring-rolls recipe from FatFree

Starters Recipe - Vegetarian Spring Rolls

Even if you don't use these particular recipes, maybe they'll give you some ideas about how to modify the one you have. Good luck!


----------



## healthyfoodie (Aug 9, 2007)

how about tofu?  you can buy a package of extra firm tofu, slice it to about 3/4" thick.  In order for it not to be soggy, you need to press it.  So take the 3/4" slices and put them on some paper towels, put some paper towels on top of them and then place a heavy object on top (usually I put a plate or cookie sheet on top and then a heavy cookbook on top of the plate).  Press it for at least 30 mins.  You can add it to the rest of the spring roll ingredients just like that or you can season it with some thai seasoning and then put it in the roll.

Another option is tempeh.  Buy a package of tempeh, chop it up into cubes and fry / sautee it for a few minutes until it's crispy.  Add that to the rest of the spring roll ingredients.

hope this helps


----------



## execceo (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks, thanks, thanks. Just to let you all know that I tried one recommendation from this forum. Used tofu, a stiffish variety and did not deep from it but kind of roasted it with a little oil. Added a few green chilli pieces and a small pinch of salt. It worked!!! they are so delicious. 

Thanks to all of you wonderful people.
ExecCeo


----------



## Mel! (Aug 12, 2007)

Last week, I made vegetarian spring rolls.
I wraped carrot and cucumber sticks and spring onions in rice paper.
I did not put any flavours in the acutal spring rolls, but I made a dipping sauce, to go with them.

*Dipping sauce.*
Soya sauce
Sugar
Vinegar
Ginger powder
Garlic powder
Five spice powder

Mel


----------



## Smylietron (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm with everyone else--leave out the meat, use a complementary vegetable substitute.


----------



## Green Lady (Aug 13, 2007)

FYI - Costco sells a great vegetable spring roll with sauce.  My family loves them. Of course, it's not as challenging or rewarding as creating your own but when you are in a pinch they work great!


----------



## Claire (Aug 14, 2007)

When I make vegetarian egg rolls I use finely shredded cabbage, mushrooms, onions, a little garlic.  Depending on what I have on hand, maybe some shredded carrots, celery.  I saute them slightly, just enough to get rid of the excess water they might produce to make the rolls soggy, drain, then wrap and fry.  I tend to use bottled sauces for dipping since there are so many on the market these days that are so darned good.  Oh, yes, you can put nuts in the roll if you're looking for some protein.  Peanuts, cashews, macs, almonds go particularly well in Asian cuisines.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 14, 2007)

if you want a meaty texture without the meat, grill or broil or even stir fry some sliced baby portobello mushrooms with some garlic------delicious!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 14, 2007)

PS--I also forgot to add that you can also use regular portobello mushrooms and just slice them thinly as well.  Don't forget bean sprouts either.


----------



## maria (Aug 17, 2007)

well, why dont you add chopped mushrooms to it instead of the pork?


----------

